# Are You Using ieSpell?



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

I just clicked on the ABC(check) button and discovered the ieSpell program. I am about to install it and I was wondering how many folks are using it.

Thanks for your response.

Joe


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I just always type up my posts in MS Word, correct all the red and green squiggles and then copy/paste the text into the Reply Field.


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> I just always type up my posts in MS Word, correct all the red and green squiggles and then copy/paste the text into the Reply Field.


Steve,

That's what I do too. I figure use the tools ya got. But, I'm always open to something easier.

My wife hangs out in another forum (she's over 2000 posts :eek2: thank goodness for two computers) and I thought she might like to try it. I wonder how well it works in other forums? We'll see.

Joe


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry, Joe, I voted NOE. Ie spelll jest fiene! :lol: 

Seriously, sorry, never use spell check. _I'm_ the spell checker. 

2,000 posts? That's nothin'. Check out MY post count.  Better yet, check out Steve's. There are several people here who have 10k-12k posts!  They know who they are and we're keeping a close eye on 'em! :hurah: :lol: Not really. That was a joke. 

Welcome to DBSTalk! :hi:

:grin:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah gotta keep an eye out for Mr. 12.5K aka Bogy. :lol:


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Opps, did I say 2000? Make that 2,483... since March 1st of '06. She kinda competitive about that kinda thing. I have to play nice, she sits about two feet from me. 

Joe


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Laverne said:


> Sorry, Joe, I voted NOE. Ie spelll jest fiene! :lol:
> 
> Seriously, sorry, never use spell check. _I'm_ the spell checker.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I wonder if it really matters. I'm sure you have seen the e-mail going around a paragraph of misspelled words. Only the first and last letters are correct... and you can still read it.

Laverne, thanks for the welcome. 

Joe


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Laverne,

I love your 'Lost' quote. I should have added that show to my list of favs.

Joe


----------

